# Foods you hate but most other people like



## applecruncher (Oct 20, 2017)

Here are some of my list of yuk/ugh foods:

Butter - hated it since I was a kid.  I never buy butter, only margarine.

Sour cream
Cream cheese
Yogurt
Buttermilk
Bleu cheese dressing
Roquefort dressing
Ranch...anything
Yellow cheeses (but I like Swiss, mozzarella, provolone, pepperjack)
Avocado/Guacomole
Cream of mushroom soup (but I like mushrooms)


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 20, 2017)

1.  Garlic   
2. Uncooked celery or fresh cucumbers (but I like pickles)
3.  _Any_ kind of sauce on steak, shrimp, or fish  
4.  Also bleu cheese dressing

Probably more, but can't think of them now.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 20, 2017)

1.  Runny eggs
2. Milk
3. Cashews
4. Apple pie


----------



## Cap'nSacto (Oct 20, 2017)

I've never liked avocado. What is the attraction? I don't even like thin slices of it in my sandwich, and "no thanks" to guacamole.

I do not like strawberries or apples, either. I will eat a fiji apple if it's peeled, though, and they're quite good in cole slaw. Apple pie, apple fritters, apple turn-overs...nope.


----------



## Big Horn (Oct 20, 2017)

Rare red meat (I except Steak Tartare)

Overuse of hot sauce

Sweet-tasting champagne

Fried eggs over (easy or hard)

Dry Martini as well as the Manhattan


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 20, 2017)

Peanut butter and jelly sandwiches. Alone they are fine. As others said, Bleu cheese dressing or anything with bleu cheese. Anything with celery seed in it.


----------



## jujube (Oct 20, 2017)

Blueberries. Can't stand blueberries.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 20, 2017)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Peanut butter and jelly sandwiches. Alone they are fine. As others said, Bleu cheese dressing or anything with bleu cheese. Anything with celery seed in it.



Ruth you grew that beautiful celery from the stalk-end and you didn't eat it? LOL.

Now that you mention it, I don't care for PB&J either.


----------



## Temperance (Oct 20, 2017)

Liver and Onions
Brussel Sprouts
Spinach (will eat only creamed)
Most seafood


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 20, 2017)

Ooooh loads..


Peppers

Chilli

Peanut butter 

Courgettes  (zucchini)

Strong coffee

Milk  and white chocolate

Marzipan

Walnuts

Alcohol of every type

Avocado

Kiwi fruit

Celery

Dill pickles or gherkins


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 20, 2017)

hollydolly said:


> Ooooh loads..
> 
> 
> Peppers
> ...



I would be dead by now.  

That's all the good stuff you are avoiding.

For me.  Escargot.  I wouldn't eat a snail to save my soul.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 20, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> I would be dead by now.
> 
> That's all the good stuff you are avoiding.
> 
> For me.  Escargot.  I wouldn't eat a snail to save my soul.






LOL...I know what it tastes like...the O/H loves all of that ... errrk.... and just as an aside..he's younger than me and looks older, errrm I reckon it's  gotta be something in the food............lol :bigwink:


----------



## Falcon (Oct 20, 2017)

Garlic, cucumbers, parsnips, raw seafood, reptiles, dark chocolate, escargot , horse, veal, .....(If I think of anything else,

I'll add to the list.


----------



## dollie (Oct 20, 2017)

veal
cauliflower
oysters
okra
etc


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 20, 2017)

RadishRose said:


> Ruth you grew that beautiful celery from the stalk-end and you didn't eat it? LOL.
> 
> Now that you mention it, I don't care for PB&J either.


 I like celery but not celery seed. My Mom use to load  potato salad with it and I hated it. Which reminds me of another item on my hate list. Celery Tonic an old fashioned soda that my mom loved. I don't know how it got its name but it tasted the way an old wet cigar smells.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 20, 2017)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I like celery but not celery seed. My Mom use to load  potato salad with it and I hated it. Which reminds me of another item on my hate list. Celery Tonic an old fashioned soda that my mom loved. I don't know how it got its name but it tasted the way an old wet cigar smells.



Ruth, I'm sorry I missed the word "seed" in your post.

Now this Celery Tonic you speak of is interesting. I'll look it up.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 20, 2017)

Was this the Celery Tonic? Looks a bit too old for you, but all the other Celery Tonic's had booze in them. (and sounded pretty good)


----------



## hearlady (Oct 20, 2017)

applecruncher said:


> Here are some of my list of yuk/ugh foods:
> 
> Butter - hated it since I was a kid.  I never buy butter, only margarine.
> 
> ...



I have a brother in law with almost that exact list. He explained to me one that it wasn't the taste it was the texture. He just couldn't stand anything creamy.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 20, 2017)

Egg salad (or any eggs other than scrambled/omelets)
Any strong or stinky cheeses
Mussels, oysters or clams (except stuffed)
Beets
Anchovies


----------



## Smiling Jane (Oct 21, 2017)

Peanuts, which includes peanut butter because it's unpleasantly bitter.
Green peppers because I burp them for hours.
Cloves because I'm allergic.
Dairy because I'm allergic.
Dark poultry meat because of its texture.
Offal because of its texture (not sure it's a fit with "most other people like.")
Bottom-feeding fish like catfish and carp. My dad was a fisherman and he had some colorful descriptions for their diet.
Anything with a million tiny bones, like little game birds and some species of fish.
Gamy-tasting meat.

Some things I don't care for but I'll eat it if someone puts it in front of me, like blueberries or lobster (which smells and tastes like iodine to me).


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Oct 21, 2017)

hearlady said:


> I have a brother in law with almost that exact list. He explained to me one that it wasn't the taste it was the texture. He just couldn't stand anything creamy.



One of my sons-in-law has almost his exact list a well. He does eat butter though. I think he is lactose intolerant. His mom and sister are so he probably is as well.

For me:

Tomatoes (Don`t like the flavor but the seeds bother me the most. Like them cooked though
Cilantro-Tastes like brass
Liver-Yuck
Lamb


----------



## terry123 (Oct 21, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> I would be dead by now.
> 
> That's all the good stuff you are avoiding.
> 
> For me.  Escargot.  I wouldn't eat a snail to save my soul.


Same here. Hate snails!


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 21, 2017)

OH I forgot Pork

..and also I hate beef stew ..although I can eat steak on it's own, but beef of any kind in a stew makes me retch


----------



## rkunsaw (Oct 21, 2017)

I like everything on applecruncher's list. 

I don't like rare meat, have never tried raw fish or oysters ( and never will )


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 21, 2017)

Broad beans
Tomato aspic
Jellied veg salad
Parsnips
Cream Soda
Cilantro
Horseradish
Sushi
Escargot
Pineapple juice


----------



## Wren (Oct 21, 2017)

For me it's any soft stinking cheese, like Brie and Camembert, how anybody can put that in their mouth and chew it is beyond me  also, snails, moules, whelks etc.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 21, 2017)

Oooooh I love brie, Cammebert, stilton etc..* Wren*... I also love Mussels , whelks. ( not snails)... and most shellfish.. yuummmy...


----------



## Raven (Oct 21, 2017)

Peppers, especially green ones
sushi
most seafood
liver, ugh
escargot,  snails, I kill them in my garden!
veal


----------



## MarkinPhx (Oct 21, 2017)

Great topic !
Coconut
Green Peas
Beef Liver
Sushi
Salmon Croquettes-not sure if anyone eats those any more

I'm sure there's more but those popped in my mind first


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 24, 2017)

I don't like sushi either. People try to tell me to give it another chance, blahblah....no thanks.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 24, 2017)

RadishRose said:


> Ruth, I'm sorry I missed the word "seed" in your post.
> 
> Now this Celery Tonic you speak of is interesting. I'll look it up.


QUOTE=RadishRose;713473]Was this the Celery Tonic? Looks a bit too old for you, but all the other Celery Tonic's had booze in them. (and sounded pretty good) It definitely was a soda. I found this online. It isn't the brand my Mom liked but I'm sure it tasted just as foul. I passed the store that sold it on my way home from school. I think it was a local New Jersey brand. she would give me money to buy a couple of bottles for her and I had to lug the stuff on the bus and then walk the rest of the way home. I don't think she realized how heavy those glass bottles were back then. It didn't come in cans

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 24, 2017)

Sushi
Eggs
Liver
Lima Beans
Peas
Asparagus
Strong Coffee

There the only things I can think of right now.


----------



## JaniceM (Oct 25, 2017)

Steak.  No desire to bite into a hunk of bloody cow meat.  Bleagh.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 25, 2017)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> QUOTE=RadishRose;713473]Was this the Celery Tonic? Looks a bit too old for you, but all the other Celery Tonic's had booze in them. (and sounded pretty good) It definitely was a soda. I found this online. It isn't the brand my Mom liked but I'm sure it tasted just as foul. I passed the store that sold it on my way home from school. I think it was a local New Jersey brand. she would give me money to buy a couple of bottles for her and I had to lug the stuff on the bus and then walk the rest of the way home. I don't think she realized how heavy those glass bottles were back then. It didn't come in cans


[/QUOTE]

Thanks Ruth, I have weird tastes sometimes and this sounds good to me. I'll look for it.


----------



## Big Horn (Oct 25, 2017)

JaniceM said:


> Steak.  No desire to bite into a hunk of bloody cow meat.  Bleagh.


I never eat it either.  It's been so long that I forgot that it even existed.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 29, 2017)

The "organ meats"
Lamb
Most hot cereals
Oysters and clams
"Stinky" cheeses


----------



## Pappy (Oct 30, 2017)

Octopus.....good lord, how can anyone eat these slimy things?


----------



## debbie in seattle (Oct 30, 2017)

Seafood, any kind.   Anything that is in the water, I don’t eat.    Yuck.
Green Beans, any shape or form.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 3, 2017)

sweet potato,liver,onions peppers,mushrooms,seafood,dark chocolate,pickles,lima beans,turkey


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 3, 2017)

Celery
I can eat it
But
Not sure why I would
Stringy things
What taste there is, is, well, insipid to my buds
Now, spoon in suma that pimento glop (spread?) that comes in those little jars, well then, now ya got sumpm 
I so love that stuff
Not even sure what a pimento is...

.....and why the tiny jars?
Hard to get one’s tongue in those


----------

